# Personality...



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

What fish did you have that was the most Interesting to watch.

Had the best personality?

Looks aint nuthin without personality right?


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Goldfish, because they are colorful, swimming happily. I love how they sway they're tails when they swim.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Venustus

His black spots would go from very faint to very dark when I approached the tank


----------



## beccam (Nov 16, 2010)

my Chinese algae eater..... he's got a lot of spunk and makes everyone laugh.
we've have seen him sit on other fish and "clean" them (much to my pleco's dismay)
he also chases my cichlids, i for sure thought he would be eaten, but he has been running the show.
:lol:


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll say our P. Salousi. They all hand feed. If I approach the tank, they just go about their business. If my wife who feeds them approaches, they all come to the front of the tank and beg. They spend their days working away moving sand and digging holes. Many times they spit the sand they are digging into a hole another is digging....They also head for their sleeping spots about 5 minutes before the lights go out.


----------



## wakeupplan (Nov 17, 2010)

my fire eel. I keep him with a few mbuna and he likes to hide in the fake plants and nips if anyone gets to close, or if he is swimmin about the tank he looks like he almost lays on the cichlids. Plus he is spoiled it will only eat night crawlers cut up at a certain length.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Other than my cichlids I'd say my male betta. He eats from my hand, responds energetically to a wave from across the room and flares his gills whenever approaches his tank.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

wakeupplan said:


> my fire eel. I keep him with a few mbuna and he likes to hide in the fake plants and nips if anyone gets to close, or if he is swimmin about the tank he looks like he almost lays on the cichlids. Plus he is spoiled it will only eat night crawlers cut up at a certain length.


Here as well. Definitly my fire eel. He eats out of my hand. Sticks his head out of the water like a dolphin. Swims up into my HOB filter. Acts like a dog when he sees me.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Personally, I love watching my similis colony. They defende against the evil calvus pair, and give plenty of babies as well! Their interactions with eachother are really cool to watch.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thought I would revive this and see what today's readers say - Now that I've kept mbuna for a little over 5 years - I adore them! Who needs TV when you've got a soap opera in your fish tank to check in on every day.

I love all of the mbuna I've had in there, yellows labs +mutts & zebras have been my favorites - just depends on who's on the top of the pecking order at a given time.

Also love my petricola cats.
My upside down cats are so boring - often I think one has died only to find it has moved when I come back later. They are also not a cute when they get big. Perhaps they are intimidated by the mbuna - I may move them into the baby tank to see if they will do something.
My bristlenose isn't super active, but he does have a very interesting appearance.

Also loved the beta I had long ago.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

As far as personality goes, whether you love them or not, Blood Parrot is a really social fish, always front and center looking to great everyone, always happy - except for being a man made ******* mutant.


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

Mine was my geophagus brasiliensis. It was very cool when I would go up to the tank it was almost as if he was watching me as much as I was watching him.


----------

